# Community > Clubs >  Wellington Rifle Assoc

## ebf

Placeholder for Karori, Onslow, Petone & Upper Hutt

Target rifle and F-Class @ Seddon range, Trentham

----------


## ebf

WRA Spring Meeting - Sat 16/11/2013 (500/600/800/900yds)

WRA Long Range Team Match - Sun 17/11/2013 (800/900/1000yds)

Er @DAF you going to make an appearance ?  :Psmiley:

----------


## DAF

> WRA Spring Meeting - Sat 16/11/2013 (500/600/800/900yds)
> 
> WRA Long Range Team Match - Sun 17/11/2013 (800/900/1000yds)
> 
> Er @DAF you going to make an appearance ?


I wish, I hope to get out next shoot

----------


## ebf

Whoohoo, just got a email to say I am one of the lucky recipients of the Ballinger scholarship for the NRA Nationals in  Jan 2014 :Thumbsup: 

*The Balllinger Scholarship trust fund has been established in conjunction with the NRANZ by the two granddaughters of the late Arthur Ballinger, New Zealand champion shot 1893,1897 and 1907.   The trust was established to assist first time attendees to enter and compete in the Ballinger Belt national championship event with an emphasis on under 25 year old applicants.

*Stoked, and really grateful to my club !

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Whoohoo, just got a email to say I am one of the lucky recipients of the Ballinger scholarship for the NRA Nationals in  Jan 2014
> 
> *The Balllinger Scholarship trust fund has been established in conjunction with the NRANZ by the two granddaughters of the late Arthur Ballinger, New Zealand champion shot 1893,1897 and 1907.   The trust was established to assist first time attendees to enter and compete in the Ballinger Belt national championship event with an emphasis on under 25 year old applicants.
> 
> *Stoked, and really grateful to my club !


Well done  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

